# Ein Router, 2 Computer, kein zugriff!



## mille (11. Januar 2004)

Hallöchen, ich beschreib ich kurz mein Netzwerk, wsa geht, was nicht geht. Und ihr versucht mir hoffentlich zu helfen ?

Netzwerk: Ein Rechner hat xp, der andere Me. Beide sind über ein Router verbunden. Beide kommen über den Gateway ins Internet. Beide können einen 3ten PC anpingen. Sich gegenseitig aber nciht (mit ping @DOS). Ich seh die PCs also auch nicht in Ihren Arbeitsgruppen. 

Problem: Ist also das die PCs sich nicht "sehen" und somit kann ich auch den Drucker nicht als Netzwerkdrucker nutzen. Zumindestens nicht für diesen PC, der meinen nicht sieht. Wisst ihr woran es liegt das die beidne PCs sich im Netzwerk nicht finden, obwohl ja offensichtlich das Netzwerk geht. Zumindestens jedes für sich, schliesslich klappt das Internet ohne probleme. 

Hoffe auf Hilfe
Mfg mille


----------



## webfreak (11. Januar 2004)

Überprüfe mal ob beide PCs die gleiche Subnetzmaske haben und die Gleiche Arbeitsgruppe.
webfreak


----------



## mille (11. Januar 2004)

Sowohl als auch!


----------



## Eiszwerg (12. Januar 2004)

Haben Sie auch die selbe Netz-Klasse? Also 192.168.*X*.Y und 192.168.*X*.Z ?


----------



## mille (12. Januar 2004)

ja, zugewiesen über den DNS Server meines Routers....192.168.0.irgendwas! 

dennoch Probleme ;(


----------



## Eiszwerg (12. Januar 2004)

Hast Du Gateways bei dem TCP/IP der NICs eingerichtet?


----------

